# telnet... pop3, smtp, irc



## clampin (11 Mai 2004)

Salut,

J'ai réalisé un petit article qui résume les principales commandes pour 
le telnet pour les protocols pop3, smtp, irc

http://www.clampin.com/article.php3?id_article=323 

Bonne lecture


----------



## molgow (12 Mai 2004)

Tu pourrais rajouter comment se connecter sur un serveur HTTP. C'est sans doute le protocole le plus simple qui existe (si l'on ne reste en HTTP 1.0..)

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>[PowerMacG4:~] molgow% telnet macg.co 80
Trying 195.68.28.47...
Connected to macg.co.
Escape character is '^]'.
GET / HTTP/1.0

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Wed, 12 May 2004 16:14:05 GMT
Server: Apache/1.3.29 (Darwin) PHP/4.3.2
Cache-Control: max-age=60
Expires: Wed, 12 May 2004 16:15:05 GMT
Connection: close
Content-Type: text/html

&lt;html&gt;

        &lt;head&gt;
                &lt;meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1"&gt;
                &lt;title&gt;MacGeneration.com&lt;/title&gt;

...
</pre><hr />


----------

